
Powerful antibiotic discovered using machine learning for first time - evgenit
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2020/feb/20/antibiotic-that-kills-drug-resistant-bacteria-discovered-through-ai
======
olliej
Not details on whether this _only_ kills bacteria.

There are many chemicals discovered over the years that kill bacteria, but
have the downside of damaging/killing many other things (eg the patient).

~~~
pergadad
Sounds like the main data sources were previous drug trials and possibly the
kind of lists of similar compounds that drug companies generate and patent
when they hope one of them might turn out to treat a particular disease well.
So with some luck they have taken one that already has a few lab tests under
its belt (like halicin).

------
crmrc114
We are just making better bacteria- we need to quit giving people antibiotics
for the sniffles. Its just insane the number of people that think they NEED to
have a pill for a viral cold. Your poor doctor has to put up with these
requests all day.

Really cool work, I worry that long term we are going to need to find better
ways to control Antibiotic abuse.

